# What wood would should I use for a desk.



## randomguy (Jul 4, 2014)

What wood should i use for a desk and should i use plywood for the top of the desk? 
The desk will be 50 in long, 30 in wide and 30 in tall so how much do you think it would cost to build a desk with the wood that you are suggesting?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Use whatever wood you like.  
I'm the planning stages for a new desk made of cherry. I'll probably use solid cherry for the top.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

The availability and cost of any particular species can vary dramatically by geographic area. Determine your design and then calculate the required BF allowing for 30-50% waste, then do the math. See what is available to you in your budget range.

Ply will take stain differently than solid wood so that may be a consideration for you. Also, getting edgebanding perfectly flush with the ply can be a little fussy.

Sorry I don't have any answers for you, but, maybe, these tips/considerations will be beneficial.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Any wood can be used. Some are easier to work with. Most of it is personal preference. I totally understand people using good plywood, but I always prefer solid wood.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Forgot, Welcome to Lumberjocks


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Get some graph paper and lay out your dimensions the way you want to cut them. You should be able to figure out how many sheets you need. Check the big box stores for their prices local to you. Obviously there are better grades of veneer plywood available from hardwood dealers. You should be able to figure out how much it will cost.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

You can use whatever ya like! I built a desk for my dispatcher out of 3/4'' plywood, finished on one side. I used fir 2×4's for legs. Shaped & finished of course, but just the same, thats what they were. You can use the plywood, hard wood, whatever works for your budget! Good luck & be safe!


----------

